# استفسار عن شهادات مفتشي اللحام.......ياليت اللي عنده معلومة يفيدنا



## eng-net (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخواني الأعزاء في هذا المنتدى القريب الى قلوبنا

انا مهندس ميكانيكي خبرتي سنتين في مجال الجودة , مفتش انابيب و لحام(Piping/Welding Inspector)

لدي الرغبة في الحصول شهادة معتمدة في تفتيش اللحام

وش اللي تنصحوني فيه من التالي بحيث يكون ملائم لأغلب الشركات في السعودية مثل أرامكو و سابك:

ِaws - cswip3.1 - api

كذلك هل اكاديمية اللحام المصرية تعطي كل هذه الكورسات؟



الله يجزاكم خير


----------



## eng-net (18 مارس 2010)

ما فيه أحد يرد يقول مساء الخير ولا صباح الخير

لا يوجد شخص عنده خبرة؟








طيب يعطيكم العافية


----------



## diaa_10 (19 مارس 2010)

صباح الخير فى دول الخليج يا صديقى بيحتاجوا الـــ c-swip 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## eng-net (21 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية أخي ولكن هناك من يقول أن aws مرغوبة أكثر


----------



## moneebhamid (22 مارس 2010)

والله في دول الخليج يفضلو
CSWIP
go to www.twitraining.com


----------



## moneebhamid (23 مارس 2010)

CSWIP
Visual Welding Inspectors (Level 1)
Welding Inspectors (Level 2)
Senior Welding Inspectors (Level 3)


----------



## moneebhamid (23 مارس 2010)

AWS
Certified Welding Inspector
Certified Associate Welding Inspector
Senior Certified Welding Inspector


----------



## moneebhamid (23 مارس 2010)

AWS 
*ACCREDITED TESTING FACILITIES*

China
Moody International China Corp.
No 5 Building 912 Bibo Rd Zhangjiang
Hi-Tech Park Pudong
Shanghai 201203

Saudi Arabia
Nondestructive Testing Technology Center (NDTTC)
Po Box 1485
Al-Khobar 31952

United Arab Emirates
Middle East Industrial Training Inst.
Suite 201 Al Salmeen Golden Tower
Zayed 2nd St
Po Box 33229
Abu Dhabi


----------



## moneebhamid (23 مارس 2010)

*API 510 Program*

The American Petroleum Institute (API) initiated a Pressure Vessel Inspector Certification Program to
improve management control of process unit operation, repair, and maintenance; reduce the potential for
inspection delays resulting from regulatory requirements; and provide a continued high level of safety
through the use of inspectors specialized in process equipment. The program promotes self-regulation and
establishes a uniform national program that will assist state and local governments in pressure vessel
regulations.


----------



## eng-net (24 مارس 2010)

أخي منيب حامد يعطيك العافية على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## virtualknight (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

